# Now I know I'm a vaper!



## Hooked (3/10/17)

The first line of an ad on FB is, "Anyone need some Monday Juice?" I automatically assumed it was about e-liquid, until I read further. It's an ad from a coffee bar and the juice is coffee!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------

